# Paintings in book?



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Did you guys know I paint and am considering illustrating some of Bex' adventures.

Right, not sure if I have done this right, i.e. attachments, so here goes and if nothing shows, obviously I did it wrong.

Steve


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 9, 2010)

You did do it right. Those are great pictures. I love the one of the castle: it's got that sense of mystery which the best fantasy has for me. I'd want to go there and find out what it's like inside. 

In practical terms I've been told that it can be tricky to both write and illustrate a children's book, as some publishers like to pair people up together - at least in the UK. But my knowledge here is even thinner than usual and it's no reason to stop doing such good pictures!


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks T-2, Yes I did these, and have hundreds more, all a little 'Roger Dean' esk, the album covers of the 70's.  I do normal stuff too, including full size flamenco dancers in oils.  I like to spread my self around a bit, and writing is just an extention of my artistic soul.  Depending on the views, I could put some more up on here.

I have flirted the idea of combining the two, i.e. writing and painting, just wasn't sure if it was the done thing.

Steve, paint the words, let them flow... (sorry)


----------



## The Judge (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, Steve.  I didn't know you painted.  They're great.  Like Toby, I don't know that publishers will be as enthusiastic as us, but that's no reason not to carry on.  If nothing else, it helps you see the world she will be in so you can draw it in words.

Put more up, some of her pixie pictures next, perhaps.


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Just a couple more. Pixies and Elves will follow, when I have done some he-he...

Steve


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Two more of my girls, in oil, about 5 foot tall.


Steve


----------



## Toby Frost (Feb 9, 2010)

Fantastic. I wish so much that I could draw my own settings. The sense of temperature in the first and third is really strong. They have a slightly ethereal effect which I really like - for a moment I thought they were made of tiny dots, but I think it's just the way you've shaded them. Anyhow, they're really good.


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Thnx T2, a combination of free-hand brush and airbrush gives the dotted appearance.


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 9, 2010)

Just for Jane, just doodled up a pixie, kanda how Bex would see it, is it there or not>>>...


----------



## dustinzgirl (Feb 9, 2010)

Moved to the Art area.
Very nice indeedy.


----------



## Rodders (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, those are all really good.


----------



## The Judge (Feb 9, 2010)

A pixie in a snow storm?


----------



## Fuzzy Modem (Feb 9, 2010)

I love the first blue castle, but I'm concerned about the load bearing properties of the bridge, as it seems unlikely to support those vertical structures.


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 10, 2010)

J, your question suggests to me that you think it doesn't snow in pixie-land,  hmmm. Actually, it's pen-and-ink, and yet another style...

Steve

Truth and order, and maybe an element of sarcastic wit...


----------



## 2ndchance (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanx Fuzzy, but it's made from coladium, a material found only on my planet, .  Love your stuff, just had a peek, what medium do you use?  Mostly I use watercolours, hand brush, with some airbrush, although the Flemenco dancers are oils, around 5foot tall, and the pixie is pen-and-ink.

Have you seen much stuff from Roger Dean, think you'll like, a 70s album-cover artist for groups such as Yes...

Steve


----------

